# Adding Sugar to CP for lather



## jhofer (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I ran across the website: Making Soap without Coconut Oil where the author describes making lather with adding soap to the lye water. Is there a specific way to do this, or just put it in?

The site is here: http://letssoap.com/2011/05/making-soap ... conut-oil/



JH


----------



## carebear (Jan 2, 2012)

Sugar does seem to boost lather. Dissolve 1-3 teaspoons of sugar per pound of oils IN YOUR WATER BEFORE ADDING THE LYE.  Make sure it is fully dissolved first orbit will caramelize.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

*Sugar*

Howdy!
In one of my forums, long ago, it was suggested that 1 Tbsp (=3 tsp) of sugar per pound of oils can be used to make lather and 1 Tbsp of salt ppo to harden soap. I've not used the salt trick but do use the sugar one on occasion. I add the sugar to my oils that are melting, making sure it totally melts & then add to the lye. Seems to work.
IDLaura


----------



## krunt (Jan 3, 2012)

has anyone observed sugar making any difference to the soap other than increasing lather?  does soap with sugar in it feel any different on the skin, for example?


----------



## green soap (Jan 3, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> Sugar does seem to boost lather. Dissolve 1-3 teaspoons of sugar per pound of oils IN YOUR WATER BEFORE ADDING THE LYE.  Make sure it is fully dissolved first orbit will caramelize.



Thanks for this information carebear!  I will try it.


----------



## Fragola (Jan 3, 2012)

> I add the sugar to my oils that are melting, making sure it totally melts


You mean you dissolve sugar in oil ? 

I boil the sugar it in a little water (I don't measure the water, but probably 2-3 tsp sugar for 1-2 tbsp water).

Immediately, I start working on the lye solution. 

This speeds things up for me, because there is no waiting time for the sugar to dissolve.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 3, 2012)

I notice a little more lather with honey added.  I use 25-28% coconut and sometimes palm kernel oil though so I think there's more than enough lather there.  It would be good to add sugar to a Castile soap maybe to boost the lather but then it maybe wouldn't be pure Castile per a thread awhile ago about this.


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2012)

i think it does boost lather. i add a scant tablespoon ppo to all my soaps. i always use some kind of milk, and find that dissolving the sugar into my milk does just fine. i add the milk when the soap is emulsified but not yet traced.


----------



## crazdcrafter (Jan 4, 2012)

What is ppo stand for?  Do you add the dissolved sugar before after the lye is already mixed in with the oils?  How do you know how many pounds you have?  How do you know how many percents of something to add to your soap?

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2012)

ppo = per pounds of oil

you add the sugar to your water or liquid before adding the lye

i hope you know how many pounds/ounces of everything you are using before you start? not sure how to answer those last two.


----------



## crazdcrafter (Jan 4, 2012)

i am just in the researching stage right now...  i only see people on youtube measuring in ounces, thats why i was wondering


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2012)

I always add sugar after weighing the water but before adding the lye.  Stirstirstirstir.  If you use warm water the sugar dissolves almost instantly.  Not hot, just warm.  I noticed the temp tonight after adding lye to the warm water and it only went up to 175 degrees.  It sets in the right side of the sink with cold water and some ice cubes so it cools down in about 5 minutes. Maybe 10.  Stirstirstir.


----------

